# South Jetties this morning



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Had one quart of shrimp (died quick) and 2 dozen croakers, was there at daylight and caught mostly short reds, sheep’s and specks throwing at the rocks with shrimp. Did put 2 sheep’s and a trout in the box and then it slowed down. We moved closer to the end in 20 FOW and threw into 30-35 FOW on the bottom with the croakers. That was the ticket today. Boxed 15 with the biggest being 25 1/2. Fun day. Home in Tomball at 2:30.


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

they should make the grease pop!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow! Very nice. Had to be a lot of fun.


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

The bounty


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice mess of fish 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobkalm (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks like my boat! 21' Kenner?


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice job! Love that croaker thump!!


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Good job Kevin. Long time no see and I hope all is well on your end. Look me up when you get a chance and letâ€™s go fishing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

22’ Quest


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

nice haul. sheepies = yumm


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Been a long time, Hope you are well too. I'm always down to fish


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Outstanding!!


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice haul Kevin! We were out there Saturday and didn't do near as good as you, but we stayed fishing close to the rocks.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

FOW?


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Feet of Water


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

When we moved I saw a bunch of bait hugging the bottom, apparently the Specks were in there with them. Gonna try tomorrow again but live bait is scarce.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

fishonkev said:


> When we moved I saw a bunch of bait hugging the bottom, apparently the Specks were in there with them. Gonna try tomorrow again but live bait is scarce.


catch your own with a castnet


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks for the report. Nice catch.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

fishonkev said:


> When we moved I saw a bunch of bait hugging the bottom, apparently the Specks were in there with them. Gonna try tomorrow again but live bait is scarce.


We've been using some $30 piggy perch traps from Academy, using *stanky* old dead shrimp and fish guts for bait. Sometimes, we'll pull in 10-20 piggies in 5 minutes. Sometimes, it's 1-2 after an hour. But at the price of live bait, the traps have paid for themselves many times over.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

impulse said:


> We've been using some $30 piggy perch traps from Academy, using *stanky* old dead shrimp and fish guts for bait. Sometimes, we'll pull in 10-20 piggies in 5 minutes. Sometimes, it's 1-2 after an hour. But at the price of live bait, the traps have paid for themselves many times over.


Where are you soaking these traps to get that many?


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

fishinguy said:


> Where are you soaking these traps to get that many?


So far, just off the back deck in Sea Isle. We have 4-6' of water, depending on the tides.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

First try, after about an hour with some old dead shrimp... It's not always this good, but I'm impressed.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yes sir, let me get a three piece with red beans and rice, hush puppies, and a Dr. Pepper.

Do you have that spicy tarter sauce?


----------



## bwool (May 21, 2013)

How good do those piggies work for bait?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

bwool said:


> How good do those piggies work for bait?


My three biggest trout all came the same night using small piggy perch I caught in the cast net at the Sabine launch close to Walter Humphrey pier.
We anchored just out of the light off the end of the pier.
Nothing until a ship went out pulling a strong current.
Four of us in the boat and everyone hooked up with gator trout. None were landed in the first round. Newbies with the net lost them all. I took the net away after someone lost my monster trout boat side.
The bite came with every ship pulling through.
I eventually landed three, 31.25â€, 32.25, and 32.75â€.
All the trout were that size, my ex wife and friends all lost at least two of them each trying to land them.
They did fight like a frigging shark they were so strong.
This was 2000 in the summer, I didnâ€™t weigh any of them I would guess from nine to eleven pounds for the biggest.

Heck of catch Kevin I was there with friends and fishing was tough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

